# Java Moss Sporocarps



## Kan (Nov 12, 2011)

I've been noticing my Java Moss growing these very red stringy things for a while and weren't sure what they were. Today I realized there were these blooms attached to the tip of the red strings kind of look like flower about to bloom. I googled it and found out they are called sporocaps. Looks pretty cool and wanted to share the picture


----------



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

kool indeed!!!


----------

